# Trouble Training Budgie - Help!



## Goldenwing (Oct 4, 2017)

Dear experts,

Lately I have been having trouble with my Lemon Drop. She loves to be near me. Unfortunately, right now that means landing on my glasses, nose, and face in general. Not only do I not want her landing on my face and munching it, but I am slightly allergic to her, so this is also bothering my eyes. I don't know how to train her not to land on my face. I don't mind if she is on top of my head or on my shoulder, but the face is a No Go zone. Right now, I keep removing her from my glasses/nose/etc. and blocking my face but that is difficult when she does this ten times in a row. She squawks unhappily at me when I take her off. She has even gotten her tail in my mouth before. Any ideas?

Thanks for any help you can give. In the mean time, I may keep her in her cage more and will keep doing what I am doing.

Exasperated Goldenwing and Naughty Lemon Drop :lutino linnie:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

That naughty little Lemon Drop! 

For now, it has become his routine, and “his” place to sit. How dare you shoo him from his place is what he is thinking . 

He won’t like sitting somewhere else at first, but if he has no choice, he should eventually adjust if you’re consistent. It might be a bit frustrating but little by little he’ll learn. Be patient because it may take some time. Try putting your head down and putting your arm up where your forearm is across your forehead area. Don’t let him get to the area he likes. He will protest and get upset, but just ignore that and keep on turning and blocking your face. 

Does he love millet or have a favorite treat? I wouldn’t expect him to willingly land where you want him to right away, but when he eventually lands on your arm or shoulder, praise and treat. Position your body so that your arm is really the only place he has room to land. Once he’s used to sitting there, you can straighten your arm and let him climb to your shoulder. Usually if your arm is angled with your hand lower than your shoulder, it’s natural for them to climb upwards. 

Good luck Goldenwing, and keep us posted!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*RavensGryf has given you excellent suggestions.

I'm sorry but I had to laugh when I read your post.
My lovebird, Peachy, will perch or my glasses and once even tried to perch on my nose. 
When my budgies land on my head, half the time they turn themselves so their little faces are right looking into my eye or my glasses if I have my glasses on. 
So, it isn't just you and LemonDrop that have these issues. :laughing:*


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Ditto to the glasses situation, one of my Linnies will try to sit on my glasses and then poop down the side of my face and they're wet and sloppy!:w00t::laugh:


----------



## Goldenwing (Oct 4, 2017)

Thanks for the good advice, RavensGryf! She did get tired of my face after a while and only had one more session of attempting to land on it. I was working from home today and was especially irritated with Lemon Drop this morning because she was interrupting my work.

FaeryBee, don't worry about laughing. It is funny. I know what you mean about looking in your eyes. :laughing:

Cody, I am thankful she has not yet pooped on my face.


----------

